# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Sound in dreams

## DreamingGhost

Hello,
In all of the dreams I have ever remembered since a child there is no sound in my dreams. There is also no talking, I just always know the person/dc is talking to me like I hear it as a story I am telling my self in my head.

My questions are: is this a comomn thing in dreams? And what can I do to be able to hear sound. Is it something I should work on like control and if so can you give me any ideas on how to do this?

Thanks for the help and ideas.

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## Metronome

try this:

In your dream reach into your pocket to find your ipod, it's in your right pocket. Put the little earbuds in and that turn up the volume. Yo can find any song you want to listen to in it or just hit the Unmute button in the main menu to hear whats going on around you in the dream.

----------


## Caradon

I don't really know how common it is, but I know somebody else who told me they have the same problem. I actually hear sounds pretty vividly. 

Have you ever made a conscious effort to hear things in your dreams?

Maybe what you could try, is in your next few Lucids, make it your task to listen to stuff. focus on listening to anything around you. Maybe even try picking different things up an banging them together. Or even try talking, shouting, singing, or whistling to see if you can hear yourself.

----------


## tranquilitybytrey

you could try talking out loud.

usually when i enter a lucid dream, i respond to what is happening by yelling "i'm lucid dreaming!!" and i can usually hear the echo from my own voice =)

----------


## Shift

The only component that primarily holds steady for my dreams is vision. Usually I get sound, sometimes touch, taste if I am eating something, and rarely smell.

Sometimes I have dreams where I don't actually hear sounds, but it is more like the telepathic sensing of sounds occurring. I figure, since there is no sound to hear, I am getting ahead of myself and realizing what the sound means (or maybe in dreams, I am realizing a meaning for a thing and its representation sound never gets around to being presented to me) before I 'hear' it. I've noticed this the most during communication with people and objects. Sometimes I can't get my voice to come out when I talk, but I can 'telepathically' communicate. Sort of like how when you read a sentence out loud, you can 'hear' it in your head without actually hearing it.

Maybe just spend a lucid stabilizing and then knocking around on things? Like a lucid drum set or pots and pans. Just drum away and make the sounds happen? Or you could try exercises like imagining sounds during waking life, and see if that helps? Like, 'barking dog', 'ambulance siren', 'trickling water', 'wind through leaves', 'background conversation', etc?

----------


## DreamingGhost

Thank you all for your input. I will get to work on these ideas and see if that helps me.

D.G ::jester::

----------


## doddolfur

I hear sounds alot in my dreams. Maybe because I interfere with music alot in my daily waking state. But it sometimes makes me so annoyed that I can't recall these sounds when I wake up. Last night I had this actually. And it sounded like a beautiful chaotic symphony. Always when I start getting sound I think in my dream "aghh this sounds good, I should try to use this" but as soon as I wake up it's gone....dhat's a bummer!

but I like having them though...it makes the dream more dynamic sometimes.  :smiley:

----------

